# Looking for tubular nylon leash



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

My trainer uses a tubular nylon leash that's very strong but also doesn't burn whenever the dog pulls. Unfortunately she refuses to tell her clients where she buys them! 
So I'm wondering if anybody has seen them anywhere and could share the secret! I've only found them in 2 stores but they only offer them in very long lengths and I'm looking for a traffic lead and a 6 foot..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

or train the dog not to pull ! ask your trainer . Nylon Traffic Leads, Waist Leads, Agitation Leads, Police Leads, Tracking

make your own tubular nylon webbing - Google Search


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Man I'm sorry to hear that I could mail you one they are very common here in Germany, but a bit expensive. I dread the day we move back to America and only have like two leash options in stores and get stuck ordering leashes online. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Is it something like this that you are looking for?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Google search "rope or braided" dog leash you'll find what you are looking for. You could always use a heavy duty horse lead rope as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am pretty sure rope or braided is not the direction .... carmen's link to tubular nylon is the product. It is sold in backpacking stores. A lot of folks tie a clip on it to make tracking lines. Ray Allan has a tubular nylon lead but it is expensive.

I don't know about this company but
Tubular Nylon Lead

This and Carmen's pictures should give an idea.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

find a store that sells sporting stuff for climbing and kayaking rather than a big box sporting goods store....that is where you can buy it....then attach a snap with a loop or get it sewn on by a shoe repair shop....

there is a shop here called 'expedition' that sells it

Lee


----------



## lithpd101 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trident K9 tactical military police nylon K9 dog leashes, equipment, training


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My friend has several lines and leashes made with this and her husband got it at a marine/boat store. I guess that's the big secret, go to a marine store. They had all different colors, widths, etc. Buy it by the yard or foot. The stuff she ended up picking is real soft and feels more like fabric than nylon leashes you get a the big name pet stores. It is super duper strong but IMO felt a little slippery, but I prefer ASAT over nylon. As to the other links, as far as I know "tubular" nylon is not braided climbing rope, though the word tubular might be throwing people off. Tubular nylon (at least the good quality stuff she got at the marine store) is flat but hollow, so it's a tube of nylon that's flattened, like a double layered leash.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I recommend White Pines Outfitters. They are made with very soft feeling nylon, comfortable to hold and yes it is tubular also. 
Link: White Pine Outfitters - Welcome to White Pine Outfitters

The training collars were originally made for use with show dogs to not break the fur around the neck. I use their buckle collars as a 'house collar' to put my dogs tags on and wear comfortably and not leave marks. I also have one of their 4' leashes and a tab, they are very nice.


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks!  
Yes what I was looking for is like what jocoyn, lithpd101 and Chicagocanine linked me to and I'm liking there's some choices in color as well. Much obliged. It's just like what Liesje described. It's not a rope... I'm psyched they make collars too because they don't damage the dog's coat as much. And thanks Liesje, I didnt know what stores might sell the material so we can make some ourselves.

Carmen - the pulling is a work in progress.. and like I said the trainer refuses to let us know where she gets them. We're not happy with the trainer but that's another thread...


----------

